# Remington 597 FTF issues.....Any help??



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the gun but good Lord....I can't shoot more than 4 shots w/o a failure to feed.  Just looks like the bullet isn't popping up high enough for the bolt to catch it on it's way back down.  It had the little plastic 10 round mag when I got it and thought that may be the problem so I got a 30 rounder and it has problems too.  Would the metal 10 rounder work any better or is there anything I can do to what I have.  The 30 rounder gave me problems it's first time ever being shot thru, so I can't believe it was dirty.  I don't know.....but would love some helpful info.


----------



## polaris30144 (Apr 24, 2009)

All the reviews I have read about the 597 is that they don't function well. FTF is the number one issue in every review. Remington knows about the problem and has no fix available. They have you send the gun to them and it comes back with the same problem. There are a few that say they are the best, but many more that get rid of them or use them for a single shot. I almost bought one for my Grandson, but checked reviews first and bought a Marlin 60 instead.


----------



## DS7418 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 597 22lr ,, never had any problems,, long as I shoot only "Federal"-22 ammo.

 Mine will jam with Remington ammo just like yours does.

Another thing,, be sure the slides are well oiled,, I use "RemOil" spray in the green-yellow can.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 24, 2009)

It doesn't jam......It just doesn't pick up the next bullet when it cycles thru after a shot.  Never have had a jam, and it always ejects the shot case.....Just won't feed a new bullet.


----------



## hawg dawg (Apr 24, 2009)

mine does the same thing and I hate it dang it. blue Iron also has the same issue.


----------



## Shug (Apr 24, 2009)

Your best bet would be to try a newer mag, one of the metal ones. They had a lot of problems with the plastic ones. Also a lot of the aftermarket 30 rounders won't work eather.The fokes at rimfire central has a section just for the 597. Got a lot of good information on there. 

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/

Welcome to the world of the 597, The biggest piece of crap Remington ever made....This is just my opinion, I've learned from experience with them.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Apr 25, 2009)

Only use metal magazines. The link from the other poster is a great site for information on 597's.. They don't like cheapo ammo.


----------



## DrewDennis (May 1, 2009)

polaris30144 said:


> All the reviews I have read about the 597 is that they don't function well. FTF is the number one issue in every review. Remington knows about the problem and has no fix available. They have you send the gun to them and it comes back with the same problem. There are a few that say they are the best, but many more that get rid of them or use them for a single shot. I almost bought one for my Grandson, but checked reviews first and bought a Marlin 60 instead.



I have one, getting ready to get a second one. Love it. Make sure you have the new model magazine, 3rd generation.  The 1st and second generation magazines had issues.  Also, did you clean it COMPLETELY when you got it. Lot of people don't and have that very same issue....


----------



## devildog83 (May 1, 2009)

I have the 597 mag in 17hmr and love it. I've heard the 22's had problems but the magnums are great


----------



## fishtail (May 1, 2009)

Try some CCI's in it and see if it reduces the problem.


----------



## southernmason (May 2, 2009)

I had one and gave it away I did not want a gun that needed one type of ammo over another,get yourself a 1022 1000s of rounds and never a problem and I have 4 of them.


----------



## hawg dawg (May 2, 2009)

southernmason said:


> I had one and gave it away I did not want a gun that needed one type of ammo over another,get yourself a 1022 1000s of rounds and never a problem and I have 4 of them.



Amen Brother 597's are Junk


----------



## DrewDennis (May 4, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Amen Brother 597's are Junk



So are fords but some people still duct tape them back together and keep going.


----------



## RickD (May 4, 2009)

I own several Ruger 10/22's and bought a Remington 597 TVP and it came with small issues that can be fixed very easily..Mine will shoot just about anything but Remington ammo..Out of the box accuracy is as good or better than my heavy barreled Ruger 10/22's..Go to this site to fix your FTF issues and and ask as many questions as you need help with..Remington is far from a piece of junk..http://www.rimfirecentral.com/


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 2, 2009)

make sure when you are loading the clip that you push the bullet nose down so they stack in clip right and they will shoot i've got 2 a 22lr, and a 22mag and i do not have any problem,s with either  one


----------



## sowega hunter (Jun 2, 2009)

If you call Remington they will send you a  new magazine at no charge. This fixed my problem. This is one of the most accurate 
22's I have ever had and now that it will feed properly I like it.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 2, 2009)

There are 2 rods that go through the bolt, behind them there is a spring for each rod. Make sure that the alen heads are just snug and not tight. Also make sure your chamber is very clean and Lube with graphite powder or a very light coat of grease.


----------

